# Our Prepper Trailer



## gadget (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi All,

Just back from the short camping trip.

Here are a few pictures of the Trailer.

Trailer on the Beast









Getting ready to set-up









Starting the unload









Unloaded what we were going to use and the kitchen being set-up









Sink and Draining board with storage under the sink









Double oven with firebox, as I was unloading the ovens. 









Getting ready to start cooking.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A really good, and well thought out setup. Looks to be good to go.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

How much do you think it weighs, empty and fully loaded????


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats a really nice trailer setup and i like the little tracker too. i have a samurai i put a vw diesel engine in


----------



## gadget (Jun 25, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> How much do you think it weighs, empty and fully loaded????


Hiya,

I need to get it weighed.

I would guess fully loaded it was about 1200 lb


----------



## gadget (Jun 25, 2014)

Mule13 said:


> Thats a really nice trailer setup and i like the little tracker too. i have a samurai i put a vw diesel engine in


Yeah it is a re-badged Isuzu.

2.0 Litre engine. I run it on LPG.

Makes it cheap to run.


----------

